# Employment physicals with PPD tests



## csruiz (Jan 7, 2009)

How would I code a visit if the patient comes in because the new place of employment requires a PPD? Nothing else is needed.


----------



## kbarron (Jan 7, 2009)

*Ppd*

I would use 86580 if this is the only reason they were seen.


----------



## csruiz (Jan 8, 2009)

The patient saw the doctor though.


----------



## camcpc (Jan 8, 2009)

*ppd*

An article I read in a Family practice journal says that you can charge an administration fee with the ppd code.  It was 90772 in 2008, I know it changed for 2008- I think it is  96372 now.


----------



## kmhall (Jan 8, 2009)

*Ppd*

We do pre-employment screening all the time and the only part the physician charges for is the physical.  The PPD is usually applied by the nurse.  I suggest that you only charge for the physical and then the PPD application since this is a pre-employment service.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 9, 2009)

camcpc said:


> An article I read in a Family practice journal says that you can charge an administration fee with the ppd code.  It was 90772 in 2008, I know it changed for 2008- I think it is  96372 now.



I believe that is incorrect.  The administration of the PPD is built into the RVU's of CPT 86580.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 9, 2009)

*Cpt 86580*

csruiz writes:  employment requires a PPD? *Nothing else *is needed. (emphasis added by FTB)

If all that was done was the PPD, I am in complete agreement with kbarron and Lisa ... CPT 86580 only. 

ALL procedures include some evaluation of the patient. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

